

Myspace’s iLike Rises From The Dead To Block An Apple Trademark Request - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/26/myspaces-ilike-rises-from-the-dead-to-block-an-apple-trademark-request/

======
csmeder
Cases like this set a bad precedent. This means Apple needs to be even more on
the offensive than it has been: to not let this issue arise in the future.

This encourages companies to register every single trademark they might ever
need - right now. This is sad news. It means they will register tons of
trademarks they may never use. And this will stop you and I from being able to
use these unused trademarks.

Strict trademark rulings hurt everyone in our community...

~~~
inetsee
This case does not set a bad precedent. Apple could probably buy the trademark
using spare change they could find under their sofa cushions. Or they could
come up with an alternative. It took me about 5 seconds to come up with
something different (change the background color (I like green), and add a
treble clef to the left of the notes). Voila, an image just as musical and
sufficiently different to pass a trademark examination.

Strict trademark rulings don't hurt everyone in our community. They prevent
big corporations from steamrolling over small businesses.

~~~
enraged_camel
>>Strict trademark rulings don't hurt everyone in our community. They prevent
big corporations from steamrolling over small businesses.

Yep. My company recently caught a very large software vendor using our
registered trademark slogan in their ads. After a lengthy court process, we
were able to force them to license it. If it wasn't for trademark law, they
would be benefiting from intellectual property we came up with, and as a much
smaller company we would be powerless to stop them.

~~~
trevelyan
What was the slogan?

~~~
snogglethorpe
"The Camel is not Pleased."

------
chrischen
How are these services too similar? One gives me my music, the other is an
"Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to ilike.com."

------
billpg
You can trademark standard music notation for a music service?

------
fourstar
Even though I didn't read the article (I _rarely_ read TC articles), I will
have to say I think this is more of a publicity stunt than anything to prep
for their "reboot".

